# Left forward or right forward?



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

When on a downhill or coasting, do you normally keep your left or right pedal forward? Or do you alternate equally? I seem to normally keep my left pedal forward. Also, if coasting into a turn I might set it up so the pedal on the outside of the turn is back so when I hit the turn I backpedal to drop it down so the pedal on the side the bike is leaning is up. Pedal position anticipation given the terrain is a neat part of riding an MTB.


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 2, 2008)

I keep my pedals level to one another so I don't inadvertently smash into something with the downward leg.


----------



## cbcbd (Sep 2, 2008)

My most comfortable stance is right foot forward. Sometimes I end up left foot forward but its not necessarily a choice, its just the way it happened.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I keep my pedals level to one another so I don't inadvertently smash into something with the downward leg.



Understood. But one of the pedals will be forward unless you have some neato newfangled crankset that I'm not aware of....


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Understood. But one of the pedals will be forward unless you have some neato newfangled crankset that I'm not aware of....



I see what you mean- then it'd be right.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 2, 2008)

left foot forward.  same as when i ride a skateboard. I also kick left-footed.  i rode a snowboard once and the person i was with called me goofy, not sure if that was my stance or my ability.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> left foot forward.  same as when i ride a skateboard. I also kick left-footed.  i rode a snowboard once and the person i was with called me goofy, not sure if that was my stance or my ability.



I'm also more comfortable left-forward, and if I was to ride a snowboard, I'd be left forward. I also bat/swing a golf club left forward, but I kick with my right foot. Weird.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2008)

Left foot forward on the cranks for me.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2008)

I have no idea, which ever one ends up that way I suppose.  Sometimes I'll purposely change which foot is forward to ease cramping in a leg, but that's the only time I really think about it.  Next time I ride I'll try to take notice which foot is forward naturally.


----------



## Phillycore (Sep 2, 2008)

L fwd for left turns    R fwd for R turns
straight ahead... I think L fwd is more natural for me...


----------



## drjeff (Sep 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I have no idea, which ever one ends up that way I suppose.  Sometimes I'll purposely change which foot is forward to ease cramping in a leg, but that's the only time I really think about it.  Next time I ride I'll try to take notice which foot is forward naturally.




So on your next ride when you end up doing an endo because your spending more time thinking about what foot you have forward instead of your line, you'll have Greg to thank! 

BTW,  Left forward is my more comfy coasting position


----------



## JD (Sep 2, 2008)

Right foot.  I'm a righty too.  On cornering, outside pedal down is the most common advice, but I find that it depends on how you want the bike to corner.  When I am looking for oversteer, outside foot down, bike leaned over, but body position still centered over the bottom bracket is the way to go.  If I'm looking for more of a two wheel drift thru a turn, I've started cornering with the inside foot down, keeping the bike more upright, and leaning my body off the side of the bike.  Both ways work good in different circumstances.  Inside foot down is more useful for low to medium speed cornering. At speed, it's always outside foot down.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 2, 2008)

left foot forward.  For some reason I feel more balanced that way.


----------



## severine (Sep 2, 2008)

I honestly don't think about it that much.  I know I go back and forth, but I also tend to prefer to start with the right pedal, so maybe that one is forward more often.  I'm a righty, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Talisman (Sep 2, 2008)

When coasting and picking through a rock garden I was told always lead with the foot on your strongest leg for when you need a boost to your speed.  For me I lead with my right foot.


----------



## JD (Sep 2, 2008)

Talisman said:


> When coasting and picking through a rock garden I was told always lead with the foot on your strongest leg for when you need a boost to your speed.  For me I lead with my right foot.



For me too I think.  ou never know when you'll need a quick stroke to get over that last rock or root, so be prepared with your dominant foot.


----------



## SundayRiver Yeti (Sep 2, 2008)

Left foot forward for me.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't coast, I just pedal.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I don't coast, I just pedal.



Pfft. Roadie.


:razz:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Pfft. Roadie.
> 
> 
> :razz:



Pfft. Wannabe


:razz:


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Pfft. Wannabe
> 
> 
> :razz:



Definitely. :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Sep 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> Definitely. :lol:



Glad we agree.


----------



## Greg (Sep 2, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Glad we agree.



Totally. Kinda like you on skis. :-o


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> left foot forward.  For some reason I feel more balanced that way.


I paid attention on the ride today.
Right foot forward.  Almost everytime it was right forward.
Guess I was wrong about the right, eh?


----------



## Gremf (Sep 7, 2008)

On the bike, I think I am left for forward but I am right handed.  However, on the snowboard I am right foot forward.  Forget whether that's goofy or fakey.

And to AndyZee's point, do you ride geared or fixed?  If you are a fixed gear rider, then yes you are always pedaling, however, if you are geared that makes you a wannabe!  Fixed gear is the only way to ride.


----------



## JD (Sep 7, 2008)

Fixed gear riders need to find harder trails to ride.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2008)

Greg made it a point ask me this on one of the DH sections during today's ride.  It was left foot forward, at least at that time.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm.  Wonder if those right forward Surf/Ride/Skate regular footed while those left forward are goofy footed.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm a righty, so I tend to put my right foot forward when coasting or navigating terrain.  If I need an initial burst of power to get over/around something, it makes sense to me to use my more powerful leg for that first all-important maneuver.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 8, 2008)

Come to think of it, when I launch off on the pedals, I usually start with my right foot.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 8, 2008)

I see a lot of connections to snowboard placement in  this thread, but I also wonder if the "strong" side on a bike translates to the dominant turn while skiing?
I turn left stronger, both on bike and in skiing.  Dumb huh?


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I see a lot of connections to snowboard placement in  this thread, but I also wonder if the "strong" side on a bike translates to the dominant turn while skiing?
> I turn left stronger, both on bike and in skiing.  Dumb huh?


There was a thread about that on TheSkiDiva last winter, actually.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I see a lot of connections to snowboard placement in  this thread, but I also wonder if the "strong" side on a bike translates to the dominant turn while skiing?
> I turn left stronger, both on bike and in skiing.  Dumb huh?



Yeah, my dominant turn is to the left, snowboarding, skiing, and mountain biking.  I am sure there is some physiological explanation for all this.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 8, 2008)

severine said:


> There was a thread about that on TheSkiDiva last winter, actually.


You think I read that drivel?
We all know, women know nothing about skiing or mt biking, Right?


----------



## severine (Sep 8, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> You think I read that drivel?
> We all know, women know nothing about skiing or mt biking, Right?


Oh, absolutely!  It's all about the shoes, makeup, purses, and frilly, pink stuff, right?


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 8, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh, absolutely!  It's all about the shoes, makeup, purses, and frilly, pink stuff, right?


Don't forget the waterproof mascara, so it doesn't run when we get caught in the pesky rain or snow.


----------



## Gremf (Sep 9, 2008)

OK, today's commute to work by bike:  Started pedaling with the left foot every time and coasted with the right foot forward.  I am going to go out on a limb here and say same same for MTB.


----------

